# Ar301



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I was too young to ever really know what AR301 was, but I've recently been reading about it online. Can anyone give me some more info on what this tag was? Why was this taken away from archers? 

The more I read about it, it seems like Utah Archers are consistently given the shaft (not arrow shaft). 

Is there anyway archers could start getting more freedom instead of continually loosing it? What are your thoughts.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

AR301 was the Boulder LE Elk tag. There was no waiting period for those who drew it. If you were lucky enough, you could draw it every year.

I wasn't lucky. I never did draw it in the 5-6 years that I tried. None of my brother's drew it either.

But, me and one of my brother's drew the Boulder LE 1 year after AR301 disappeared. Drew the LE tag with only 1 point....then had a 5 year waiting period.

I friend here at work drew the AR301 three times!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I though the ar301 you could hunt any where with that tag.Just not on the boulders.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If I remember right, AR 301 was good for Dutton, Boulders, LaSals, Manti, and the Wasatch units. Where's Goofy when you really need him? He'd know for sure.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

AR 301 was good for several units including the Boulder and Dutton...not sure on the others.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It very easily could have included additional units other than just Boulder. Boulder was the unit that we hunted.

Thank goodness SFW stepped in and played their hand to get rid of it. 

Talk about removing opportunity for hunters...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok thanks Tex because I know I ran in to a guy that had that tag and eh was hunting up in the wasatch unite.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Per the 2000, 2001, 2002 proclamations AR 301 was good for Beaver, Cache (North), Chalk Creek, East Canyon, Kamas, LaSal (LaSal Mtns), Morgan-South Rich, Mt Dutton, Nine Mile (Range Creek), North Slope (Summit-West Daggett), North Slope (Three Corners), Ogden, Paunsaugunt, Plateau (Boulder), San Rafael (North), San Rafael (South) South Slope (Yellowstone-Vernal) and Zion.

In 2003 they added the Wasatch unit, but in 2004 they eliminated the hunt.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I hunted the AR301, and absolutely loved it. Got to try several areas that I'd NEVER have been able to draw and hunt in the LE system.. Hit Dutton just before the big rush of 400 bulls started coming out of there, as well as NS-3Corners, and North Cache... I really wish we'd all get together in a room and find out what the true consensus on that kind of hunt was/is from a broader group than that which took it away for personal pet peeve reasons.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I really wish we'd all get together in a room and find out what the true consensus on that kind of hunt was/is from a broader group than that which took it away for personal pet peeve reasons.


Is there any reason we still can't do this? Does everyone feel there is no chance of getting this back? I feel like if the archers can show a strong enough voice maybe we can get things to change back. I think too many of us have just rolled over...


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Is there any reason we still can't do this? Does everyone feel there is no chance of getting this back? I feel like if the archers can show a strong enough voice maybe we can get things to change back. I think too many of us have just rolled over...


I feel like due to all the drama and crazy Unit changes and blah blah blah, that we have kinda rolled over and just deal with what is given to us.

Its really kinda of a shame that we cannot get together and make this happen again.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There are two chances AR 301 will come back. Zero and none. This state is run by big money and rifle hunting. Plus, you've already got guys like Goofy screaming that we're killing off all the elk, and adding more tags will only eradicate them all together. Not gonna happen. If you're an archery hunter just bend over and lube up like a good boy and take your medicine.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Man Tex, such a pessimist! Aren't you too old to hike up the mountain anymore anyways? :rotfl:


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

FUNNY FUNNY! yeah, it sure seems like Utah has and always will be a rifle catering state... 
Too much money is now going in and nobody wants to see that go away, sure does suck!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you know -- we do have a new director in office heading up the DWR. Maybe with a new set of ears, things can change?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Gotta look at the positive sometimes--

The old "AR301" units now give 25-30% of each units' permits to archery only. That was the compromise of loosing Ar301. Before Ar301 it was 0%. If an archer wanted to hunt the Wasatch Le elk before 2003 he had to draw an any weapon tag and purchase an archery extension. 

Archers make up 8-10% of all hunt le elk applicants and get 25-30% of the tags (opportunity). Archers have 3 to 4 times better odds of drawing a permit. I see that as being archery-friendly.

I hope to draw my le archery elk tag soon. I think archers are better off with more permits after AR301 than they were during it. Would be nice to hunt many different units, but a better chance at a permit takes that sting away. Just looking at it from a different perspective.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

interesting thoughts Packout....


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

PBH said:


> you know -- we do have a new director in office heading up the DWR. Maybe with a new set of ears, things can change?


I don't think that it would make a difference who was the director as long as there is certain people (outside of the DWR office) influencing the decisions that are made.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

*OMG,,,,,*WAAAAY better off the way it is now than AR 301 days!!
There's is so much GREAT OPPERTUNITY for a die hard archer's right now
It's unreal! I was never able to draw an AR 301 tag ...
Since it ended, in 2003, I've cleaned house on archery LE tags!!!!

2004, LE archery elk Anthro
2005, LE archery antelope Plateau
2006, LE archery deer Thousand lakes
2009, LE archery antelope Plateau (AGAIN!)
This year, LE archery elk Anthro ( AGAIN!)

6 LE Archery tags for me in 10 years!

PLUS my wife and kids, last year, BOTH OF THEM, archery antelope Paunsy/Dutton

Anyone complaining about archery guys getting "screwed over" in Utah,,,,,
Simply does NOT understand how to work the draw systeme:!:

A couple more thoughts, Bet the LE Plateau archery antelope went undersubscribed this year...wouldn't surpise me to see left over tags.

UNLIMITED archery elk general tags....

Archery deer tags avalible OTC for youth general deer units this year....

COME ON:!:


----------



## NSluss13 (May 16, 2013)

Is there anything like that currently in Utah. My state of residency (Oh) where I hunted and fished my whole life was a complete over the counter system and you could hunt the entire county and im prety sure the state as long as you didnt go over your bag limit.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

If we are going to band together to try and change anything, we shoudl get these archery dates out of August! The season dates are my biggest gripe with Utah archery hunts.
I know SFW likes the line "lets manage our deer like Colorado", we hear it all the time. Ok, well lets go for it. Lets manage ALL of our hunts like our surrounding states. Archery seasons start Sept. 1 and close Sept. 30. Then the muzzleloader guys get their chance, followed up by the rifle hunters. Oh, by the way every state around us charges less for their resident tags as well. So I say lets change it all, lets be like Idaho or Colorado.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In Colorado archery season starts the last Saturday in August and ends usually the last Sunday in September. The muzzle loader hunt for both deer and elk starts the second weekend in September right in the middle of the archery hunt.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

please, please, please, please, please, please 1,000,000 more times keep the archery hunts in August!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wyo, are you serious? Why do you like the August time frame? I guess a tree stand hunter sitting on water could benefit more from the heat, but other than that I don't see anything good about the high heat of August.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Be careful what you wish for, you do relize these archery hunts run
til mid September? AND YES, and extra 7-10 days would be nice in September.
BUT it will never happen bcause of public imput from Utah hunters ...

And personally, I LOVE the part in August for deer and antelope!!!!
BEST HUNTS of the entire year right there:!:;-)


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree, I think archery should be moved to the entire month of September.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

NSluss13 said:


> Is there anything like that currently in Utah. My state of residency (Oh) where I hunted and fished my whole life was a complete over the counter system and you could hunt the entire county and im prety sure the state as long as you didnt go over your bag limit.


Yeah Utah is VERY different from any Eastern state...just not enough moisture to support as many animals as back East. If you wanna fill the freezer, you'd have better luck back in OH. Hunting out West is all about the variety and vast expanses of public land. If you're hunting Utah for the first time, don't make the same mistake I made...forget about LE deer and get in the LE archery elk pool ASAP.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I hunted the AR301 in 1999, and 2003..hunted Dutton the first year and the Wasatch the second...LOVED IT!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

wapiti67 said:


> I hunted the AR301 in 1999, and 2003..hunted Dutton the first year and the Wasatch the second...LOVED IT!!


Sounds awesome! We need to get it back!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Sounds awesome! We need to get it back!


You know NOT what you are asking FOR!!!!!!

The AR301 in 2003 was a TOTAL of 300 permits.( 270 res and 30 non-res)

The AR 301 'units' also included all the General season elk we know today.
Plus the other listed LE we also have today....300 PERMITS total!

Do You have any idea how much opportunity would be cut out????

Just for fun I pull out one of my old 2003 proc's and started thru it,
COMPLICATED beyoned belief!..Trust me, its much better now.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea but now we have a 5 year waiting period! Common it's a joke for archers when the success rate is in the teens to 30's :-?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^Ain't gonna change in my lifetime, OR probably yours^^^^^^


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Your probably right. Though I'll try to be hopeful things will get better. Either that or that I can get a job in a state with more opportunity for archers! 8)


----------

